

Very nice Mac window management solution - neovive
http://manytricks.com/moom/

======
pedalpete
My initial feeling was 'how smart can it be if a mac needs windows
management', but this is actually a nice solution. Isn't this also where
windows started?

I am not a huge fan of the way this works though. Windows 7 has the 'side-by-
side' view which unfortunately doesn't work very well. Defining hot-spots of
dragging windows to one of the corners, or to one of the sides would have been
a much nicer UX in my opinion. The challenge to get over is how do you make it
NOT jump to the re size or position when the user was just moving the window
and didn't want to actually re size it.

